# simpatica



## pedroveg

Hola.
Como se traduce *simpatica* en la siguiente frase: dove c'è una pizzeria *simpatica*. Porque en español no se diría nunca simpático para un lugar.
Gracias.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

pedroveg said:


> dove c'è una pizzeria *simpatica*


Non ha senso in italiano, a meno che tu spieghi accuratamente il contesto, come sempre ti chiediamo


----------



## pedroveg

Bien, el contexto sería el siguiente: un grupo de amigos deciden celebar el fin del año escolar y la conversación sería:
Amigo 1: dove facciamo la cena di fine d'anno scolastico?
Amigo 2: possiamo andare in una pizzeria.
Amigo 3: perchè no? dove c'è una pizzeria simpatica?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

pedroveg said:


> perchè no? dove c'è una pizzeria simpatica?


Per l'italiano che parlo io, simpatica non è un aggettivo che ha senso usare per una pizzeria..Forse ha senso per qualche adolescente.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Personalmente non uso frequentemente l'aggettivo "simpatico" in questo senso, ma l'ho sicuramente sentito usare (anche da adulti) riferito a un luogo nel senso di "niente male, non malvagio, carino". 

Non so se sia un uso standard; consultando il dizionario Treccani, l'accezione più vicina direi che è questa: "Per estens., accogliente, di buon gusto, divertente, piacevole: _un ritrovo s._; _una serata_, _una compagnia s._"

Spero che ti sia di aiuto per trovare un equivalente in spagnolo. Forse si potrebbe tradurre con: "que no está nada mal", però solo nel caso di un affermazione (cioè, se dovessi dire: "questa pizzeria è simpatica"), non nel caso di una domanda.


----------



## Ciprianus

pedroveg said:


> Porque en español no se diría nunca simpático para un lugar.



Si buscás "local simpático" o "restaurante simpático" vas a encontrar muchos.


----------



## betikote

Yo creo que el uso del adjetivo "simpático" para lugares/restaurantes está bastante extendido. No veo por qué no usarlo en esta ocasión.


----------



## Neuromante

No habría ningún problema. De hecho, la definición del Treccani es perfecta. Al fin y al cabo: La etimología viene a ser ésa. 
Pero, cuidado, sólo si el local cumple todas esas características al mismo tiempo. No vale como sustitutivo de una sola de ellas.


----------



## fernandodanielbruno

In spagnolo potrevemo usare "simpático" nel senso figurato, anche parlando di un luogo. In Spagna la gente preferisce usare "majo", e "simpático" credo suona meno naturale di simpático, ma in Argentina la gente usa "simpático" e potrevete dire que una pizzeria è simpatica senza problema.


----------



## Neuromante

fernandodanielbruno said:


> In spagnolo potrevemo usare "simpático" nel senso figurato, anche parlando di un luogo. In Spagna la gente preferisce usare "majo", e "simpático" credo suona meno naturale di simpático, ma in Argentina la gente usa "simpático" e potrevete dire que una pizzeria è simpatica senza problema.


"Majo" bsólo se dice en algunas partes de España


----------



## danieleferrari

Dependiendo del contexto y del lugar, también podría valerte 'chachi'.


----------



## Azarosa

En nuestra variedad de español diría _una pizzería (con) buena onda ~ buena vibra._


----------



## elroy

¿Una pizzeria agradable? 



Azarosa said:


> _buena onda_


¡Esa creí que era propia de los mexicanos!


----------



## Azarosa

elroy said:


> ¿Una pizzeria agradable?
> 
> 
> ¡Esa creí que era propia de los mexicanos!


Nosotros también tenemos buena onda. Y específicamente argentina (y creería que solo es expresión nuestra): una pizzería piola.


----------

